# Another new student needs a scope rec.



## User_Name (Feb 16, 2007)

Like the title says, I am looking for a new scope.  I've got a spraque and it really sucks.  I have really poor hearing-not enough for a hearing aid, but I am sure I will need one in the future.  The one I have now produces a lot of artifact and I am sure it is the ear pieces, but outside sound makes things worse.  When I worked as a vet assistant, I loved the littmanns, but I don't think I can afford a nice one.  I am considering a select or this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Cardiology-II-S...ryZ11824QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  since they are somewhat in my price range.  I have heard good things about the big shears model, but was not sure.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4231


----------



## User_Name (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow that was fast.  I have already read that one.  I geuss I am really asking what scope would suit me considering I have significant loss in both ears as well as chronic tinnitus.  Also, I was hoping I could find someone with that has some experience with those big shears scope.  

I am a college trained musician and my loss hasn't affected me too bad since I took several years to train myself to function.  I know I can do the same here, but starting with a decent scope will certainly help.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

Those are pretty darn nice and also have a great warrenty!  Wow what a great price!!  I love my Littman!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 16, 2007)

I would start off with a Littman.  It has the best reputation.  I don't know how to figure in partial hearing loss into the equation.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 16, 2007)

Get one that fits best into your ear canals. It does not matter the brand, price or gizmos or "how cool" they look. 

It is what is between your ears that counts, not so much of what you place in them. Unless you can detect S1-S4, gallops or murmors, crescendos, clicks, prolapsed valves, etc.. Then why not get the cheapest, and most dependable?..

R/r 911


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Feb 17, 2007)

i agree i have a spraque and it works fine for me. cant beat 10 bucks.....


----------



## MMiz (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome to EMTLife!

When I went shopping for a stethoscope I went to the local medical supply place (a med school book store will work too) and tried out different ones.  I then went home and bought it for about 30% less online.  Because of your unique situation, I'd suggest you do the same.

I don't have specifics or any citations, but I remember reading something about some quality issues with the big shears scopes.  Not that they were bad, but that they weren't near the quality of a Littmann.  Like anything, if you want the best, you're going to have to pay for it.

I hope that helps!


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 18, 2007)

You can buy a cheap one and replace it every few years or get a nice quality scope and have it last.  I've had the same one for about 7 years now it's a Littman but not their top of the line.


----------



## Jon (Feb 18, 2007)

I've heard good things about the electronic Littmans... as was suggested - try going to a medical school bookstore and try some of their scopes... see what you like, and don't like... and then search Ebay for a used one. Put new eartips on it and it will be fine.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 18, 2007)

your situation is the only one i would reccomend an amplified scope(assuming your hearing loss is that bad)

i have a 70% hearing loss in one ear, but the other is fine so i do just fine with a regular scope

digital littmans are pricey. if you buy one, never let it out of you sight.


----------



## emtkelley (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you under the care of a dr. for your hearing impairment? Why not ask him what he thinks? Perhaps he can recommend a steth or maybe have some in his office that you can try. It's worth the asking


----------



## User_Name (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey thanks for all the posts so far.  An electronic scope will most definately be out of the question.  The reason why I was considering the big shears scope is because of the price.

As far as my hearing goes, I do see a audiologist once a year to moniter my hearing.  Also, I have custom fitted ear plugs with me at all times just in case I am in a loud situation (remember I am a musician).  My goal is to prevent my hearing from getting any worse and also to learn how to cope in all situations.  In terms of level of hearing loss, mine is only considered mild.  This is why I am still able to play and teach music professionally.  However, my chronic tinnitus is what is very annoying.  For any of you who have had loud ringing in your ears after a concert or being near a gunshot, think of that 100% of the time.  This is why it's important for me to get a good scope.  With truck noise, people talking and other noises it can be difficult to hear what I need to.  Also, like I said it will probably take much practice in noisy situations for me to get past it.


----------



## emtkelley (Feb 19, 2007)

I have just emailed my instructor, who has tinnitus (he is also a Paramedic). Hopefully he will get back to me soon and let me know what he suggests. When I hear from him, I will post again.


----------



## User_Name (Feb 19, 2007)

That would be great.  I was hoping that I could find someone with a similar situation.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## emtkelley (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is an excerpt from an email my instructor sent:

From personal experience, I haven't had any real problems with tinnitus effecting my ability to hear sounds through the stethescope.  A decent Littmann will run you about 50 - 60 dollars and they have the double lumen tubing which reduces outside noise.  A few things that I have found out reduce the amount of ringing in my ears is limited or no intake of chocolate, peppermint, caffeine, and a few other foods that I haven't figured out yet.  I do know that some days are rather quiet while others sound like a million locust in my head.  The latter are the days when I have the most trouble hearing quieter sounds.


Hope this helps you!


----------



## firecoins (May 4, 2007)

Mercy4Angels said:


> i agree i have a spraque and it works fine for me. cant beat 10 bucks.....



how about $9.99?


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 4, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## Mercy4Angels (May 5, 2007)

he was being a wise arse.


----------



## emtd29 (May 6, 2007)

Littmann. well worth the money. ( I got mine free, well, it  was actually a gift )


----------



## Gant (May 9, 2007)

I love my littman.. its great I just have the Master Classic 2 but it works great for me!


----------



## Arkymedic (Aug 16, 2007)

User_Name said:


> Like the title says, I am looking for a new scope.  I've got a spraque and it really sucks.  I have really poor hearing-not enough for a hearing aid, but I am sure I will need one in the future.  The one I have now produces a lot of artifact and I am sure it is the ear pieces, but outside sound makes things worse.  When I worked as a vet assistant, I loved the littmanns, but I don't think I can afford a nice one.  I am considering a select or this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Cardiology-II-S...ryZ11824QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  since they are somewhat in my price range.  I have heard good things about the big shears model, but was not sure.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I use a single bell master classic II that uses pressure variations for different sounds. http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...ot=F9G1189154ge&PC_7_0_2BS8_gvel=D77LGQCVJWgl Its been the best damn scope I have ever had.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have mild to moderate hearing loss also. I could wear hearing aids if I wanted to but yeah not so much my style. I use a littman and it is great. Best scope I've used and I am bad about testing out my parteners especially if they get a new one. Love all the littman's. As the prices go up so does my love but I cant afford the ones i really want. The 80-100 dollar one is nice. Its what i have......in purple of course.


----------



## rgnoon (Aug 21, 2007)

Emtgirl21 said:


> I have mild to moderate hearing loss also. I could wear hearing aids if I wanted to but yeah not so much my style. I use a littman and it is great. Best scope I've used and I am bad about testing out my parteners especially if they get a new one. Love all the littman's. As the prices go up so does my love but I cant afford the ones i really want. The 80-100 dollar one is nice. Its what i have......in purple of course.



I'm right there with you Emtgirl21. I too use a more moderately priced littmann. It is 10 times better than the cheap-o ADC I had been using. Still, as others on here have said, no high-end scope is a replacement for practice, experience and being attentive.


----------

